# Hand Crafted Fine Silver Pendant..



## 61 silverman (Jul 8, 2010)

I just thought that I would share a couple of pictures of a Pendant that I made out of some Silver I had...This is .999 fine silver ,View attachment 2

, 
This next picture is a PENCIL DRAWING I did from a photo, also the recipient of the pendant...


----------



## shyknee (Jul 8, 2010)

you did good !and you have talent ! keep it up


----------

